# Motorhomeseatcovers



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Has anyone experience of this company.
I have phoned them twice and emailed them making an enquiry.
So far no feedback.
No way to treat a potential customer
Any feedback welcome
Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

which company is this then, or do you mean the name is in the heading. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi cabby
Yes the name of the company is "motorhomeseatcovers"
Sorry for any confusion caused


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Never heard of them..We had ours recovered by Care-A-van done a good job .....
http://www.careavan.org/


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I was going to say their lack of response was your answer as to whether or not you do business with them. Thought I'd check out their website (curiosity) - what a slow loading fancy thing it turned out to be. Site connected with sai babas car seat covers, though email address onsite registered to a David Clayton.
MrsBob


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Careavan did my van and were fine but if you are a MMM member you get a nice discount.
Any company who treat a potntial customer like that may be difficult to contact if you want any adjustments later..... so they are a no, no in my book. The two sites below have a good reputation.
www.careavan.org/motorhome_reupholstery.html 
www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/motorhome-upholstery.php
Alan


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes I think it was 20% off with being an MMM member.. We had leather done and its good, couple off little issues but when I phoned no problem call in and they will sort it out.....


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Mrs C did ours last year, all seats inc driver/passenger, new curtains. We found a local discount carpet company who took our carpets and cut new ones with whipped edges.
Carpet £100, fabrics, curtain tape, beadings etc £150.
https://picasaweb.google.com/106205725424400727632/Motorho meRenovation?feat=email#5636847605315846658


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, I contacted them about 2 weeks ago asking for 2 fronts and the rear dinette covers, they asked for photos, which I sent within the hour. No reply. I then called them and secretary said the guy was with a customer and would call me back. No call back. I rang the next day, guy was with customer, he would ring back. Yes you guessed it, I am still waiting. They have done themselves out of my business now as my van is going into a local trimmer to be completely re- upholstered. Some people dont deserve to be in business.


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

we have just had our seat covers done at Regal Furnishing they even did the panel at the side on the dinette and magazine holder we also had new foam as well they did a first class job 



ballymoss


----------

